# globe trotter 3g+ 802.11 b/g wireless installation problem



## Branislav (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

I have problem with installation of T-mobile Fusion+ (globe trotter 3g+ 802.11 b/g wireless) card. I used this card on my laptop and all was OK, but now I tried to use it on my desktop computer via PCMCIA adapter ENE cb1410 cardbus and than problems start. First when I plug in globe trotter card windows are not detecting any change. When I disable/enable PCMCIA adapter in device manager card get recognised and installation starts, but during installation I get info that there was problem during installation and that device will not work properly. 
In device manager under properties I got info that: The device cannot start (CODE 10).
I tried to reinstall / update drivers (both for globetrotter card and cardbus) but nothing changed.
Operating sistem is winXP.

If enybody have some idea, please help.

Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It's possible the PCMCIA adapter is not compatible with the card. The add-on PCMCIA adapters are not as universal as the laptop ones that are part of the basic design.


----------



## Branislav (Apr 10, 2008)

That's what I suspected too, but I am still hoping to find some solution. I found on the net some similar problems, but mostly related with Linux or some other cards/laptops. 
I found on microsoft site possible solution for Code 10, but they charge for assistance 
: ( 
Anyway, thanks for your comment.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Without testing it with a different brand, it's hard to nail this one down.


----------

